#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  OLT Fiberhome An5516-06b

## jcmaster85

Boa tarde amigos, recebi minha olt da fiberhome hoje, porem não consigo acesso a mesma, ja tentei de todas as formas porem não aparece IP algum na porta FE, comprei um cabo console serial+rj45 porem não tenho acesso pelo putty, depois vi que o cabo é um azul da cisco so que aparentemente é a mesma coisa so não sei se a pinagem é a mesma, a duvida que tenho é, como faço para fazer o primeiro acesso na OLT? consigo atraves de algum IP que ja vem pre configurado ou somente pelo cabo console, e se for pelo cabo console sabem me dizer se o da cisco é compativel ou se posso crimpar novamente na pinagem certa??? Desde ja agradeço mais uma vez.

----------


## Bruno

Amigo o cabo é o mesmo vai acessar pela serial não tem mistério coloca o cabo na controladora e serial no pc, se seu pc não tiver serial vai ter que colocar um adaptador usb 
ver qual COM esta a porta e colocar ela no putty e boas

----------


## jcmaster85

Certo, estou usando um adaptador usb para a porta serial, estou fazendo exatamente o que me passou, se o cabo funciona perfeitamente tem algo errado então, aqui o cabo usb foi instalado com a porta COM3 porem ao colocar no putty a opção serial e COM3 como porta a tela fica preta como se procura-se o caminho ate da erro, não estou no local agora, quando chegar la vou reinstalar o adpador usb e posto o resultado, grato mais uma vez.

----------


## Bruno

> Certo, estou usando um adaptador usb para a porta serial, estou fazendo exatamente o que me passou, se o cabo funciona perfeitamente tem algo errado então, aqui o cabo usb foi instalado com a porta COM3 porem ao colocar no putty a opção serial e COM3 como porta a tela fica preta como se procura-se o caminho ate da erro, não estou no local agora, quando chegar la vou reinstalar o adpador usb e posto o resultado, grato mais uma vez.


Boa Tarde
só pode ser o adaptador usb tem uns que não funciona mesmo kkkkk

----------


## jcmaster85

Valeu pela dica, era so o driver que o win8 instalou na hora que setei a USB, reinstalei com o driver original da serial, funcionou na hora.

Uma outra duvida se puder me informar, ja criei a vlan de gerencia conforme a WDC informa no video, agora consigo ter algum acesso por cabo de rede ou somente quando colocar alguma gbic, aquela porta FE ao lado da console não seria para acesso por UTP?





> Boa Tarde
> só pode ser o adaptador usb tem uns que não funciona mesmo kkkkk

----------


## Bruno

> Valeu pela dica, era so o driver que o win8 instalou na hora que setei a USB, reinstalei com o driver original da serial, funcionou na hora.
> 
> Uma outra duvida se puder me informar, ja criei a vlan de gerencia conforme a WDC informa no video, agora consigo ter algum acesso por cabo de rede ou somente quando colocar alguma gbic, aquela porta FE ao lado da console não seria para acesso por UTP?


isto
agora que configurou o ip vc pode usar a porta utp pra acessar ela 
pode ser ela ou aquela que fica do lado a entrada da fonte ems

----------


## jcmaster85

Opa valeu amigo, deu certo aqui, grato mais uma vez.



> isto
> agora que configurou o ip vc pode usar a porta utp pra acessar ela 
> pode ser ela ou aquela que fica do lado a entrada da fonte ems

----------

